
Online Unit Converter - danishglancer
Convert between most widely used Metric, Imperial, Basic, Scientific and advanced Engineering Units with just a click. There are more than 44 Unit Categories in this websit which performs more than 20000 conversions with extreme accuracy and speed.<p>Website : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;unitconverteronline.com&#x2F;
Android App : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=fourarc.com.allunitconverter
======
danishglancer
Website : [http://unitconverteronline.com/](http://unitconverteronline.com/)
Android App :
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=fourarc.com.al...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=fourarc.com.allunitconverter)

~~~
danishglancer
Our Unit Converter is the most noteworthy appraised Unit Converter App in
Google play store. Our application has over a Million client base.

Website : [http://unitconverteronline.com/](http://unitconverteronline.com/)
Android App :
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=fourarc.com.al...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=fourarc.com.allunitconverter)

------
gus_massa
The "Surface Tension" category is wrong. It use "Farads" as the units.

I'd like permalinks, for example to show a friend how many kg are in 3 pounds.

